# Club Wyndham Discovery @ Grand Resort at Bonnet Creek Scam



## Princible of the Matter (Jun 18, 2012)

Please understand that we were “asked” to see and stay at the Wyndham Grand Resort at Bonnet Creek, after booking a “regular stay” at our much loved Wyndham Hotel.  The reservationist asked if we would like to stay at the Wyndham Grand Resort at Bonnet Creek some time and see the vacation property, and that we had a year to book the stay.  She also said that we would take a guided “mandatory” tour, but in return, we would get $150 back for our time.

WELL…we booked the hotel and stayed over a weekend to celebrate our daughter’s birthday.  Our tour date was set for Father’s Day, but we went anyway.  After the so-called 2 hour tour, that took 3 and a ½ hours and an unprofessional T.O., named Christian, we tried to leave.  But then we were sent to a room where we were offered a vacation/hotel point package.  This seemed attractive to our travel needs so we booked and signed for it, because we, before this, liked Wyndham Hotels.  We were “told” that we could immediately start booking the vacation, but after reading the fine print, this is not true.  But rather after $900 was into the account.  Also, we were told it would be deducted out of our back as a monthly fee, but again they sneakily added a finance rate etc. They also said we can do 2 night stays, but the contract says 3-4! We were also told that additional points could be purchased at 1 penny per point, but its $10.00 per 1,000 points!!  Then they said we could send family members to the hotel at no additional cost, but the contract says it’s $150.00 to do so! The representative looked us in the eyes and said that we could start booking stays ASAP and that the total cost was $1,295.  Since the process was taking so long, and we had our kids, I believe that we were taken advantage of.  They knew my husband was tired, hungry, and most importantly was interested at the time- because the manager “yessed” him to no end.  There was NEVER a mention of financing at all!  We spent a total of 5 hours there and it ruined our kid’s day.
We are Wyndham reward members and we are terribly saddened by such a shiesty transaction. We will be taking our business elsewhere, and have already cancelled our 2 visits that we were due to stay at a Wyndham.  It is a shame that the organization could care less about steadfast customers and can do such improper business to a family, just to make a dollar.  We tried to contact the sales rep for this package, and we were given a WRONG #!  
So, we are canceling, and this letter is to inform such as well as to state our refund to be sent to Lyle Hawkins and/or Jennifer Hawkins at the above address.  Please call and send a letter to inform us of the refund.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 18, 2012)

Princible of the Matter said:


> It is a shame that the organization could care less about steadfast customers and can do such improper business to a family, just to make a dollar.  We tried to contact the sales rep for this package, and we were given a WRONG #!
> So, we are canceling, and this letter is to inform such as well as to state our refund to be sent to Lyle Hawkins and/or Jennifer Hawkins at the above address.  Please call and send a letter to inform us of the refund.



Hey, hey... I'm sorry to read about your bad experience with Wyndham sales.  I think everyone on this forum knows what you are talking about as we have all experienced it too.

*Please don't think that posting this message here on this forum will serve to rescind your contract.
*
You need to find in your contract (probably near where you signed it; or on a separate sheet) the exact directions for rescinding it.  You don't want to contact the sales people.  They will only try to talk you out of terminating.

Find your directions and follow them exactly.

You probably need to send a certified letter with return receipt from the Post Office and send it to the address provided in your rescind instructions on the contract.

You probably have at least 5 days from signing to do this and the post mark on the letter is what determines if it's timely.

The members of this forum are timeshare owners and users....no one here is from Wyndham corporate or sales.  

I think everyone here will wish you well in getting your contract rescinded.  If you decide you still want to try out timeshareing, please come back to our very informative forum and we will be glad to share what we know.

Please let us know if you need further help rescinding.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 20, 2012)

Easy on this one...the poster has posted three times (same post) in three different threads.  

To the poster I say...Pick one.

And let me re-emphasize what Cheryl said...*Please don't think that posting this message here on this forum will serve to rescind your contract.*

Sorry about your experience...yes, it is "That Bad" to go through the sales process sometimes.  Rescinding is the best thing you could do followed by a few months reading some of the posting in this forum.  TS can be really cool...once you know what's up.

BTW, do a quick ebay search for Wyndham points...yeah, the actual resale price of those things is super low.

Know what you are buying...you wouldn't buy a car this way...


----------



## travelplus (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree that TS is one of the best things our family has done. While some people here claim TS is a waste of time its not. Just like when planning a vacation you need to know your dates  and plan accordingly. The resorts and size of units are great so  no more going to Best Westerns for $150 a night. 

I would rescind the offer if you truly think its not for you. In the end figure out how much are you spending staying in a small hotel room with no kitchen and room to spread out. Think about how nice it would be to have a cookout using the BBQs or swimming in the many pools let alone using the fitness center. Too many hotels are making guests pay for the fitness center,parking etc. 

Most TS resorts give free parking etc.   Our family has recently  rented  a TS for $150 a night in a 2 bedroom 2 bath unit in South Lake Tahoe. When going on Expedia the hotels are going for $150+ and even condos with VRBO which can be iffy are going for $200 for a decent one.

Honestly we have stayed in Spain for 6 weeks(Costa Del Sol) in beautiful properties etc.  

I have stayed at the Marriott Desert Springs Villas 2 for 3 weeks straight plus a week here and there. You would not be getting the same quality at a Residence Inn or other hotel. 

Anyways you spend the cost of airfare etc. I see it as buying a resale for $1,500 in a 2 bedroom floating week(which is what we did) and the MFs are roughly $1000 per week(can you say you can stay at a nice hotel for $100).  Joining RCI is worth it for 3 years and so you pay the exchange fee its still working out to be a good deal. I won't touch Best Westerns. The TS resorts are the cats meow. I figure the upfront fee to buy and transfer the week is worth every cent. Paying the MFs is just like paying to use a hotel. When you see what you get for the money it pays for itself.  Lets see parking $30 a day x7=210, Resort Fee $12 per person per night so that would be $48 for a group of 4x7 nights=$336 just to use the small fitness center.

Breakfast $15x4x7=$420 just for a continental type breakfast sometimes its hot.

You get my point. Even if you go to Costco or join it and use it when you go to resorts you can save money. If you cook in one or two meals a day that is money saved. 

TS can save you loads of money and provide you years of memories. I hope you reconsider your decision.   Our family had TS and we sold it years ago when the company was not giving us what we wanted and I did not know the system. We regretted it and with my persistence I found resales on Redweek.com and my Father bought it and it can be deeded to my Brother and I.  We really could not use VRBO after renting a condo which was not as nice as we expected it. Where  else do you go ? Redweek.com and TUGS to learn how to do it


----------

